# Madtom Size



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

How big do madtom catfish get? I would like to get one if they don't grow too big.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://m.eb.com/topic/356185

It'll change by exact species but generally small. Just painful!


----------

